# Few updates. :) (Q's too)



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Now that I'm working some again, I've been able to get some things for my '70. 
Now a few questions, again! Lol.. Was talking to a guy about air shocks and the fact my car has them, I thought it was a factory option but he told me it wasnt.. Can someone explain if they did or not?

Now the things I've worked on.. Replaced the starter and got a new battery (battery in it was not enough battery for this car)

Got the black paint OFF the headlight trim and added some beauty rings to the wheels. Now I need hub caps, do these rally wheels need the chrome bezel thing to use the "PMD" center caps? These damn things are crazy expensive...

Enjoy some new pics. 

Before:




After:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Swap meet, ebay, craigslist. There are a few type that can be used.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I want the PMD ones but from what I've seen the centers are seperate from the chrome parts. (which is confusing and kinda stupid) 

Looked on ebay and there still a bit expensive there too. Hmm..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hot_Rod said:


> Now that I'm working some again, I've been able to get some things for my '70.
> Now a few questions, again! Lol.. Was talking to a guy about air shocks and the fact my car has them, I thought it was a factory option but he told me it wasnt.. Can someone explain if they did or not?


Not to my knowledge. In every instance I've ever encountered, air shocks were added as aftermarket items to either get a different stance to the car or to compensate for sagging rear springs.



> Now I need hub caps, do these rally wheels need the chrome bezel thing to use the "PMD" center caps? These damn things are crazy expensive...


Yes you do, and yes they are.  I'm not sure which year saw the red ones introduced, but on my 69 the original caps are the chrome rings with the black PMD centers. If you're not interested in "original" though, pick whichever option you find the most appealing to you. It's your car, man ... :cheers

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Right, I'm keeping an eye on some black ones being bidded on ebay. Hopefully the price doesnt go thru the roof. Lol.

Years dont really matter to me since it's already not so original. I want the black ones pretty much, unless I find a set of those silver arrowheads cheap.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

On my 68 I have the black inserts with red letters stock from the factory.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Rod i was just doing a little research on 70 1/2' T-37's with the GT trim package and seen a stripe similar to yours only it had GT-37 in it. was wondering if you ordered PHS documentation on it. they don't show production #'s for the 70 1/2' inception but in 71' the 6.6 appear to be pretty rare if it is. that was the first year you could get ANY pontiac engine in the midsize. They were the low cost facory sleepers the Judge started out to be. Also i noticed it did not have the wheel trim rings on the first two pics which is how they came like the judges.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a full set of the silver arrows from a 77 trans Am my buddy had. I am up in the air on if I am using them. Sorry I won't sell them, but they need some dents pulled, polished and the arrows painted anyway. I also have a set of the first ones with the red arrows. They came on my 84 Grand Prix. I will be using them. I have 1 or 2 of the red and black PMD's but are in not very good condition. I see them all time at swap meets.

I also need 2 of these for the 88 GTA:













And a whole set of this:








Would love to find them with Blue Birds on them for my 78T/A ws6 snow flakes


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> hey Rod i was just doing a little research on 70 1/2' T-37's with the GT trim package and seen a stripe similar to yours only it had GT-37 in it. was wondering if you ordered PHS documentation on it. they don't show production #'s for the 70 1/2' inception but in 71' the 6.6 appear to be pretty rare if it is. that was the first year you could get ANY pontiac engine in the midsize. They were the low cost facory sleepers the Judge started out to be. Also i noticed it did not have the wheel trim rings on the first two pics which is how they came like the judges.


Havnt got documentations yet. I looked on wiki about 70 lemans and I remember it saying 350's and 400's were the only motors available for them at least I thought. I'll have to check again.

EDIT: This is where I read about 1970 models: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_LeMans
Wether wiki is always accurate, idk?

The wheels had trim rings in them wether they came with this car or not cause the scratches in the rims show them being pulled on/off.

I planned to just make it look orginal as possible to productions '70's and use a 6.6(original or not) as the power plant. Stripes probly wont be staying and will rebadge it.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know the easiest way to pull the grille emblems off? I need to either get the ugly black paint off or replace them. 

The arrow head will def need the paint taken off cause there hard to find. 

Help please, lol.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

there should just be a few of those thin metal pressed nuts that hold on the emblems. Also, I have a bunch of the 2nd center caps that likethat posted (silver with red arrowhead) I will gather them up and take a pic to see if you're interested. I went with a new set of the black with red pmd's on mine. The ones I have don't all have the springy backs but can be made to work. I'll get some pics within the next day or two for ya.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

From what I've seen on ebay and other places theres actually a nut on it with bolt threads. (the arrow head at least)

As for the hub caps, tell me about the springy part. Is that what keeps them on?


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

the new repro's have a threaded piece in the centers of them, you position them on the wheel, then there is a big flat washer that goes on the back side with a small lock nut that sandwiches the wheel between the pieces of the caps. it's a nice design, and the exact ones I purchased for my car. 

here's 6 that I found in the first box I went through, I know I have some more but this will give you an idea. as you can see they're not in amazing shape, but if you're looking for originals they can be cleaned up and used, possibly repaint the arrows? two of them look good, but one of those two doesn't have the springy thing on it. If you look at the center of your wheels there are three small cutouts for the tabs on the springy things to go on and off easier. 




































as for the emblems, the arrowhead and the pontiac that I see you have are the ones I have on mine, they both have threads with nuts. they're those stupid nuts though that look like they have been pressed out of a sheet of tin by a 6 year old on recess. hope this helps.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I got the arrow head cleaned up and got the pontiac letters off. Wasnt easy but I got it off. Theres no easy way to get your arms/hands in there to remove the nuts w/out taking a bunch of things off or apart.

Ordered a new badge to go along with the arrow head. It's gonna be fun getting it back on, lol.

As for the caps, I'll probly just keep my eyes on PMD ones. They look the best to me. Thanks though.
Nice car btw. :cheers


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks. Also, not a problem just figured id offer. I found my centers on ebay as well as the repro trim rings. I really like the look of them. Good luck, yours is looking great as well.


----------

